# Big Size clothes in dubai



## rareware (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi 

Please I'm asking about any shops in Dubai that bought big size clothes for fat man.
I know one of them which is Big and tall but are they any others?
Thanks


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

There are not so many shops that carry large sizes (above 3XL) as far I am aware of. The shop with large sizes that I sometimes visit is opposite Bur Juman; they have good products but are expensive. I also use Amazon, or go a local tailor in Bur Dubai or Satwa.


----------

